# Wiper motor restoration



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello Fellow GTO fanatics. I have a question for those who have restored their cars: Where did you get your wiper motor refurbished? My car was a barn find, and I am not sure about the electric internals. I know some people have refinished the exteriors, but I think mine needs the internals checked out first in case it is shot. No need to throw good coin after bad.

Thank you in advance.
Anthony


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hook a battery up and try it, a lot of times simply breaking them open and cleaning with electrics with contact cleaner and a little lube on the moving parts will do the trick. You can rattle can the outside with satin black. With the costs of a resto these days what it is, saving as many of the original parts as possible can mean saving thousands that can be used elsewhere.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Anthony, in addition to what Instg8ter said, the 68 service manual outlines the procedure very well if you chose to do it yourself. Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I thank you guys very much, I do have the chassis manual, so I will look it up. Auto electrics are not a strength of mine, I was just worried since Lord knows what has used my engine bay as a bathroom while the car languished in the barn for 15 years....you should have seen what came out of that car when I hosed it down in all the nooks and cranies

Anthony


----------



## pwf62 (Jul 17, 2013)

I sent out my original wiper motor for my 69 to: Wiper Works. They're in Sewanee TN. Specialize in concourse quality internal and external rebuild and restoration, inluding correct cad and zinc plating, armature rewinding, etc.
Not cheap, but they did a beautiful job on mine. I think it cost about $250 -ish. WiperWorks - Home


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

pwf62 said:


> I sent out my original wiper motor for my 69 to: Wiper Works. They're in Sewanee TN. Specialize in concourse quality internal and external rebuild and restoration, inluding correct cad and zinc plating, armature rewinding, etc.
> Not cheap, but they did a beautiful job on mine. I think it cost about $250 -ish. WiperWorks - Home


I thank you for this link, as I am an electrical dingbat.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*WSW Motor*

Your Wiper Motor had a Date Code Sticker on it when it was new. Once that sticker is gone there's no way to tell if it's THE original motor or not. I just got a rebuilt Wiper Motor from Rockauto (and sent my old motor in as a core). The motor from Rockauto is identical to the original, and was totally rebuilt by Cardone. I bought a correct Date Code Sticker from an eBay Seller and stuck it on the rebuilt motor. It looks great.

The Washer Assembly is another story...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Right, the $250ish seems like a lot for what you are doing here. A rebuilt wiper motor is available from most local auto parts stores for like $55-60. If you believe the wiper motor is original and adds value to your car, put it in a box and keep it. Not exactly sure how you prove it - or even if anyone would care. As the man from MinneSNOWta points out, it only takes a sticker, right? Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Matthew,

Problem is that I purchased a rebuilt motor from a parts store for my Monte SS. Big downpour hit on Taconic State Parkway coming home from Musclepalooza and my wiper motor decided it needed a break and paused in the up position right in my line of sight. I just do not want that from happening again. Thanks for the input though from all of you, this is destined to be a high quality driver and non concourse....


----------

